# How To Join A Group Using A Mobile Device??



## tjroberts43 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello,
 Can anyone help with information on how to join a group of you are using a mobile device? I looked for the group tag at the top of the home page and cannot find it anywhere. Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Apr 23, 2016)

_What group would you like to join?_
_*G*_


----------



## tjroberts43 (Apr 24, 2016)

I got an email to join the New York group since I'm from the upstate NY area. Can't find how to join or even find listings for groups. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 24, 2016)

Have a little patience, I've been experimenting with the groups on a mobile device a little bit. There is a way to do it, but it seems to be misbehaving somewhat. Had a real busy weekend and didn't get much chance to dig into it, but I hope to this week. Maybe I can come up with something that will be helpful.


----------



## tjroberts43 (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks Terry. For some strange reason groups now shows up on the one menu. Thanks for your time and help.


----------



## HMF (Apr 25, 2016)

Tj,

I just checked and you are a member. Welcome.


----------



## tjroberts43 (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks Nels


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 25, 2016)

For the benefit of others, I have not found a way to access groups through Tap A Talk, but you can get to them through an Internet browser on your phone. Go to www.hobby-machinist.com/ just like you were on a computer and you can select groups form the menu bar or from the menu button. I was able to get there, but it was touch and go. It kept wanting to launch tapatalk, so I messed around for a bit and finally got there but I am not entirely sure just what made the difference.


----------



## tjroberts43 (Apr 27, 2016)

I don't use tap a talk on my phone. Found it doesn't let you acess all the parts of a forum. Thanks for the heads up terrywerm.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 27, 2016)

No problem. I am finding that mobile is not the best way to go. It's okay for quick access and common tasks, but isn't much good getting at full features.


----------

